# Handgun newbie, Baretta U22



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

I am new to hand guns and desided to start small. I just purchased a Baretta U22 NEOS. I plan on using this gun to help familiarize myself with handguns before I buy a true defense type handgun. Have not shot my U22 yet, but plan to put about 500 rounds through it this weekend (if the weather cooperates). I purchased an Outers cleaning kit, and was wondering if the Tri-Care cleaner/lube/protectant is good enough to take care of this gun. I plan on shooting several thousand rounds from this gun in the next couple months and was wondering, what should I do to help "break-in" my new NEOS?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I would disassemble and clean it before you shoot it. Then use a little oil (Rim oil, Hoppes, ect.) in the areas specified in the manual. I bought a NEOS about a year ago and really like it. I seem to have more trouble with too much oil rather than just a drop or two. I would also get a bore snake, that barrel will tear your hand up running a rod through it.

Last but not least, take an NRA handgun class. 

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I also recomment disassembly and cleaning before you shoot the first time. Follow the guidelines in the manual for break-in period (if any). Then, what I always do for the first 500 rounds through any gun, is shoot at least 3 or 4 different brands of ammo. You'll find, especially with .22's, that your gun will "like" certain brands of ammo more than others.

Good luck with your new handgun.....beware, it's addictive!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Neos. My wife really likes ours because of the small grip.

Your Neos does not need a "break-in" period. IOW, there is nothing that you need do other than clean it and shoot it. As mentioned, do shoot as many types of ammo as you can get your hands on. Our Neos has proven to be somewhat picky about what types of ammo it likes to feed.

Your cleaning product is fine for your handgun, as is the other products out there that are designed for handgun maintenance. Trial and error will determine what form/brand of lubricant your Neos will tolerate. I use a fairly light oil on ours.


----------



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

my friends and I ended up firing 250 rounds through my U22 last weekend. One of them owns several guns and has quite a bit of gun knowledge, and passed on some good pointers to me. we shot five different types of ammo from four different makers without any problems. weather permitting, I am going to another friends house tomorrow (I live in the city and can't just go out into my back yard to shoot ).


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

well....was it fun??


----------



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

*Ahh, the sweet smell of gun powder*

I just returned from my friend's house. We put 520 rounds through the U22 with few problems. One round failed to fire, (Winchester Supreme) and two rounds failed to eject (Winchester Super X). We also noticed that the Winchester Super X ammo was sprinkling us with hot gunpowder residue. I have heard that Winchester ammo was garbage and can now say the same myself. The U22 is a very accurate gun. I believe that a good shooter could shoot sub 3" groups at 25 yards from a bench rest (I am not that good yet, mine were more like 4" - 5" groups). My friend brought his 9mm pistol (old gun, don't know what brand) and a 44 mag rifle (Ruger, looked like a larger 10/22 with a 16" barrel). We fired a few rounds with those guns as well (30 with the 9 mm and 10 with the 44 mag). My friend was quite impressed with the U22 and said that he may buy one for himself in the future. I was wondering what some of you would suggest I should do with this failed round? I did not want to leave it in the horse pasture we were shooting in, and I do not want to just throw it in the trash. Any help would be appreciated. And yes, it was very fun (you could say I had a BLAST... ha ha).


----------



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

gun lover, I took you advice, and shot several brands and types of ammo. Here is a breakdown: CCI - Mini Mags in solid and hollow point and Stingers in hollow point. both the gun and I liked the CCI. all seemed very accurate, with the Stingers being the most accurate of any ammo tried. Aguila - Supermaximum Hyper Velocity hollow point. These did not appear to be as accurate as any of the CCI and they would throw off some hot gunpowder residue. Winchester - Supreme and Super X, hollow points for both. The Supreme seemed more accurate than the CCI Mini Mags (however there was that one FTF). The Super X appeared less accurate than the Aguila ammo, and there was quite a bit of hot gunpowder residue being thrown by the Super X (something I have heard, from many sources). Federal - "Bulk Pack" Champion coated solid point. The Federal ammo seemed to be on par with Aguila in terms of accuracy (at a lower cost). Remington - "Golden Bullets" in hollow point and Thunderbolt solid non copper coated solid points. Both of these were fairly close in accuracy to each other, but were the least accurate of all the brands and types tried. These were also the cheapest bullets I found in my area (the Federal I used were a friend's. I have not been able to find any). With all of these brands and types tried, I will continue to buy any CCI ammo that I can find, and will buy Federal ammo (when I do find it). Now from what I have read and heard, this review may not hold true to any other gun. I hear that every 22lr gun is different and will not necessarily have the same performance with a particular ammo that my gun had. I hope you found this interesting (at least some of you), and I thank you all for you help.


----------



## HAZMATT (Aug 1, 2009)

> that barrel will tear your hand up running a rod through it.


I found a solution, I wrapped some cloth around that sharp little end (after I stabbed myself with it once... OUCH).


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never had a failure to fire from cci


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

HAZMATT said:


> I was wondering what some of you would suggest I should do with this failed round?


The county sheriff here is more than willing to dispose of any and all ammo. Just make sure to call ahead and ask how they want you to bring it in.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

HAZMATT said:


> I found a solution, I wrapped some cloth around that sharp little end (after I stabbed myself with it once... OUCH).


I just bought a bore snake and that made all the difference. I reccomend one for every caliber you have.


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

+1 on the boresnake.....it has become invaluable with my buckmark.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

glad to hear everyone is liking the NEOS....this is the exact .22 pistol I was looking at getting in the future.


----------

